# Gehäuse LianLi Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint



## pixelpur (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey in die Runde,

plane die Anschaffung von ein paar neuen Computerkomponenten und würde gerne mal ein Paar Meinungen einholen.

Zum einen hatte ich überlegt mir ein neues Gehäuse zu bezahlen. Da es mir sehr um Kühlung und leises Arbeiten geht habe ich nach langem Suchen ein Gehäuse gefunden. "Lian Li PC-V1000Z PLUS II Aluminum Case".

Eure Meinung ist gefragt.

Weiterhin wollte ich mir neue S-ATA Platten zulegen. Auch hier geht es primär um die Lautstärke, die Geschwindigkeit sollte jedoch nicht komplett außer Acht gelassen werden. Sowohl bei IDE (P-ATA) als auch bei S-ATA habe ich bis dato gute Erfahrung mit den Samsung SpinPoint Platten gemacht.

Würde mich über Meinungen und Tipps in dieser Richtung freuen.

Einen schönen Abend!


----------



## pixelpur (23. Dezember 2008)

Hat keiner Erfahrungen mit den Marken? Oder nur speziell mit diesen Produkten? Habe noch ein wenig nachgelesen und dabei entdeckt, dass die WesternDigital Öko und Raid3(RE3) wohl ganz gut zu sein scheinen.
Vielleicht könnte Ihr mir allgemeine Erfahungen mit den Marken schreiben und vielleicht was Ihr verbaut habt und welche Erfahrungen Ihr damit habt.

Allen ein paar schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi Pixelpur.
Mit den Produkten, die du da genannt hast, ahbe ich keine Erfahungen.
Ich hab beim Zusammenstellen meines PCs auch viel Wert auf leises Arbeiten gelegt. Bis auf das Laufwerk hat auch alles geklappt x)
Als Gehäuse kann ich dir eins von Thermaltake empfehlen (bei mir das ArmorJr.). Da lagen schon zwei sehr leise Lüfter bei, die für einen schönen Durchzug im Rechner sorgen. In Kombination mit einem ArcticCooling Alpine7 bekommt der Prozessor auch klate Füße.

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis dahin helfen konnte


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Von WesternDigital habe ich schon einige Festplatten "geschrottet".
Es ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her und möglicherweise sind die HDDSs von WD inzwischen besser geworden.
Aber wenn man wie ich mehrfach negative Erfahrungen  damit gemacht hat, lässt man in zukunft automatisch die Finger davon.

Mit Samsung habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Mittlerweile sind die HDDs von Samsung sogar richtig leise geworden..... war früher mal anders.

Wie es mit Maxtor und Seagate heute aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Aber früher waren es robuste HDDs.

Exelstore.....
Der damals noch unbekannte Name und der billige Preis haben mich bis heute irgendwie abgeschreckt. 

Bei meinem Notebook, welches ich am Freitag bekommen habe, ist noch am selben Tag die HDD (WesternDigital) rausgeflogen und wurde durch eine von Samsung ersetzt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. Dezember 2008)

Jops ich hab auch ne Festplatte von Samsung drinnen und die hört man kein Stück.


----------



## pixelpur (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja dann habe ich ja schon mal ne Tendenz zur F1. Bin halt ein kleiner Silent Freak und wenn ich ein Kratzen oder schleifen der Leseköpfe höre fliegt die Platte raus. Ok dann muss ich mich nur noch von dem passenden Gehäuse überzeugen lasse, denn die Gehäuse die für leises Arbeiten stehen sind ja nicht gerade günstig. Habe derzeit von Silentmaxx das ST-11 und bin eigentlich ganz glücklich, es har nur einige Schwächen.
Aber danke für die Antworten, bin ich ja doch noch einen Schritt weiter.


----------

